# Fitting a Touareg 3.2 into a Mk4



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Im in the planning stages of a 3.2 swap into my jetta.

I know there are very few differences in the vr in the Touareg and the R32.
The main difference is that the touareg doesn't have the threaded holes on the passenger side for the motor mount.
I can pick up a touareg 3.2 for under a grand easy where as a r32 or TT one is 2k+
Ive seen people mention drilling and tapping holes in the touareg block but has anyone actually done it?

I have a small machine shop so its nothing i cant do but i want to make sure its safe and there is enough material there before going thru and buying a motor/

Thanks for the help! :beer:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I have seen a lot of these blocks and all have the bosses for the mk4 mount. I would love to see a pic of it not, as I suspect there is a big internet rumor here spread by less reputable folks to sell $$ r32 engines.


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

need_a_VR6 said:


> I have seen a lot of these blocks and all have the bosses for the mk4 mount. I would love to see a pic of it not, as I suspect there is a big internet rumor here spread by less reputable folks to sell $$ r32 engines.


Thanks! 
That helps a lot,I had only seen a few people say that but I was sure. I've found them for a quarter of the price of a r32 engine which makes the swap a lot more doable


----------



## mk4vrsix03 (Mar 7, 2004)

So this is what you're up to 😈. 

A 3.2 longblock for under a grand?!?! Hook me up. The crank alone is worth that. 

I get what you mean about the "R32" pricing. When I was shopping around for a 3.2 head, prices were much higher if it came from an R32. I ended up buying a 50k mile BUB from an EOS for cheap.


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

mk4vrsix03 said:


> So this is what you're up to .
> 
> A 3.2 longblock for under a grand?!?! Hook me up. The crank alone is worth that.
> 
> I get what you mean about the "R32" pricing. When I was shopping around for a 3.2 head, prices were much higher if it came from an R32. I ended up buying a 50k mile BUB from an EOS for cheap.


Yea looking thru junkyards you can find a complete 3.2 out of a Touareg for 800 and some even less. Most likely will need to do the timing chains but still will end up being way cheaper. I even was looking at 3.2 out of EOS, TT, A3, CC and everything was wayyy more. I contemplated a 3.6 for a little while as I found them out of a Touareg for under $1500


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

My engine was an 04 baa so that one has the mount boss and I have bought sold a few more with unknown codes and they all have had it. 

You will need a 2.8/3.2 pan and pump as the treg pan is deeep. I used r32 rail injectors manifolds etc but only bc I had them from another motor.


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

need_a_VR6 said:


> My engine was an 04 baa so that one has the mount boss and I have bought sold a few more with unknown codes and they all have had it.
> 
> You will need a 2.8/3.2 pan and pump as the treg pan is deeep. I used r32 rail injectors manifolds etc but only bc I had them from another motor.


Thanks for the help, I didn't even think about that. I could use one of a 2.8 24v right?
I'm all new to VR's. I've only had 4 bangers and am sick of them.

Edit- you just said I could use a 2.8 pan 

I heard the mk5 r33 pan is baffled, is that correct?


----------



## mk4vrsix03 (Mar 7, 2004)

Yes it is. Also note that the mk5 pump and pan are shorter than the mk4.


----------



## mk4vrsix03 (Mar 7, 2004)

Here is a good picture of a Touareg 3.2 showing the bosses that need tapped as Paul mentioned.


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Actually I think I have a mk3 steel pan laying around I'll use


----------



## mk4vrsix03 (Mar 7, 2004)

Trytochaseme said:


> Actually I think I have a mk3 steel pan laying around I'll use


That works. You'll just need to fab up a FW cover.


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

mk4vrsix03 said:


> That works. You'll just need to fab up a FW cover.


I think they said you can use the one of a mk3 if you drill out a hole or something. I have time to figure it out haha


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

mk4vrsix03 said:


> Here is a good picture of a Touareg 3.2 showing the bosses that need tapped as Paul mentioned.


Amazing. Looks like its all cast and ready to go. Just need some luck with the drill!

Wonder where the cutoff is or maybe factory reman or only part of the run...

It have the bolt bosses on the back for the mk3 mount on that block?


----------



## mk4vrsix03 (Mar 7, 2004)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Amazing. Looks like its all cast and ready to go. Just need some luck with the drill!
> 
> Wonder where the cutoff is or maybe factory reman or only part of the run...
> 
> It have the bolt bosses on the back for the mk3 mount on that block?


Yes it does










It's on ebay. Not sure what year Touareg it came from. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/182127578525


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Good spotting! 

When I pic one up I'll throw it up in my Mill and drill and tap it in there. Thanks so much for the help!


----------



## mk4vrsix03 (Mar 7, 2004)

I just realized oil fill is on the opposite side of the valve cover of transverse mounted 3.2. I'm assuming it's for ease of access on the longitudinal mount orientation. Looked a bit odd to me. Haha


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

I used a touareg long block for my swap. cam gears and actuator valves were already setuo for MKIV. and my longblock was already tapped for the engine mount. i guess i lucked out. i was able to purchase the long block for 1500 only had 45k miles.


----------



## 1.8T_GoLF (Jan 22, 2008)

crazymoforz said:


> I used a touareg long block for my swap. cam gears and actuator valves were already setuo for MKIV. and my longblock was already tapped for the engine mount. i guess i lucked out. i was able to purchase the long block for 1500 only had 45k miles.






We might have to go back to the yard and pull / pick up that 3.2 from that Touareg sooner than later :beer:


----------



## vwmoneypit2 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hey guys how did this ever work out.i hear we can use our 24v pan and valve cover and intake for swap..what year is cutoff for cam sensor difference..


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Any transverse 2.8/3.2 efi pan will work. For the intake and rail its 3.2 specific. Cam sensor and vvt change is in 2006 with the mk2 tt.


----------



## platinumdub-18t (Jul 1, 2008)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Any transverse 2.8/3.2 efi pan will work. For the intake and rail its 3.2 specific. Cam sensor and vvt change is in 2006 with the mk2 tt.


I saw a comment earlier about tapping holes on side of touareg 3.2 block. I have successfully done this 2.5 years ago on a BMX block, there is lots of material behind the boss so water jacket is protected. That was in an engine that was build for boost, and swapped into a mk4 GLI and is still on the road now. I had also drilled/tapped the block for 11mm BDF aftermarket headstuds... sold the car and it drove 5500km across canada and is still being enjoyed now.

I am going to be doing another one this month to swap into my mk1 TT, and this time, will be machining a simple tool to locate the correct machined boss height, and to then aid in center-drilling for the holes. I should mention that I have 2x 3.2's here now (touareg BMX, TT mk1) and a 3.6 BLV and in all 3x cases the side of head tensioner mounts and bosses have consistent reference location to each other, and to the crankshaft centerline... ie - works on one... works on them all. From past experience, i also know the bosses on 24v and 12v are the same, but the 12v tensioner mount is obviously a different story. I have no info on why some touareg 3.2's have tapped holes and others do not, but even within BMX code (mk4 cams, cam adjusters), there is a variation. I bet early ones had them, but cannot verify.

 The tool will bolt onto the tensioner mount location on side of head. 
 From there, it will first guide the grinding of bosses to get flat and correctly positioned faces (confirm with go-no-go block for offset ref from tool)
 Next, the tool will guide center-drilling of each of the 3x bosses.
 Final mount holes are M10 x 20mm threaded, drill tip depth of ~21.5mm, so a bottoming tap will be required (cheap).

Now keep in mind, that you really only have to get "close" with these mount holes, as the engine mounts have rubber inserts and there is an allowable alignment spec in Bentley for the mounts, and its not precision assembly... If you can grind the bosses down reasonably flat, to within 1-2 mm, and drill the holes square to the reference surface of the cylinder head (hence the tool mount location), your aluminum mk4 bracket will bolt up without issue.



I plan on sharing the schematics with the world for free when done, and will include a little instructional DIY for using it. I already made a prototype tool out of birch wood to make sure I am happy with the concept, and waiting on some aluminum billet blocks to arrive for the final tool. I may even go full-nerd and make up a new thread with "touareg BMX into mk4" swap, as I have gobs of details on it (which is rather simple really).

The **** wagen that my 3.2 twin turbo swap will be going into eventually...

















The more of this we do, the more the VR6 will remain accessible to aftermarket things.


----------



## Hadaak (Aug 17, 2013)

Sorry to hijack! I couldn’t resist when I saw the turbo pic. I need a turbo for my Touareg 3.2 AZZ engine. 220 HP. Year 2004. I need 100HP more that’s all  is it possible ?
Something like this:

https://youtu.be/uZxMI17bzYk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

